# the search function on this website



## Grinder

i was searching for the phrase, "i would be especially pleased", and i could not get the search engine to look for that phrase alone.  It found everything with would, be, etc in it.

Speech marks do not work, does anyone know a solution?

Regards.
G


----------



## Kelly B

Yes, although you might get a more thorough answer in the Comments and Suggestions area of the forum.
When you click on search, don't enter the topic in the box yet. Click on Advanced Search instead. This will give you a new screen. Click on Boolean near the bottom to turn on that option, then enter your text in quotes or with + signs as needed in the "search by keyword" area at the top left. You can also choose to search particular forum areas, or to search by individual screen name. You might click on the save preferences option while you are there. Now click on search forums.


----------



## roxy_gurl

Ya it doesnt work with whole phrases, but just ask someone on the site.  Everyone is very helpfull.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Roxy gurl,

Go to advanced search, follow Kelly's instruction,
and query for this:

"doesnt work with whole phrases"


----------



## cherine

Grinder, thanks for starting this thread, I was going to ask a similar question myself.
Now I'm not sure if i'd better start a new thread, so if I should I'm sorry and I ask the moderat@rs to please split this one.

Well, my problem is with the search *in Arabic*. If I type an Arabic word in the search I get *ALL* the Arabic forum as a result.
Any explanation ? Does Hebrew or special-caracters langues face the same problem ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## VenusEnvy

cherine said:
			
		

> Well, my problem is with the search *in Arabic*. If I type an Arabic word in the search I get *ALL* the Arabic forum as a result.
> Any explanation ? Does Hebrew or special-caracters langues face the same problem ?


Someone recently asked this same question. Look here.


----------



## cherine

Thank you Venus. 
The thread you mentioned is still waiting for an answer/solution from Michael Kellog. Hope he won't take long to fix it


----------



## Jana337

Cherine,

I too hope that Mike can fix it. Until then, you might want to use the archive. Although it is far from a perfect substitute, I believe that skimming thread titles there is more efficient and less bothersome than going through the pages in the main forum.

Bye,

Jana


----------



## cherine

Thanks for the help Jana


----------

